# I&D Scrotal Abscess



## jflynn124

PROCEDURES IN-OFFICE: 

SURGEON: Emily White FNP

FINDINGS AND PROCEDURE:
Patient was placed in a supine position. Patient has a scrotal abscess. The area was prepped and draped. The abscess was incised, purulent material drained, and the cavity was irrigated with sterile water. Incision was packed Patient tolerated the procedure very well and left the office in satisfactory condition. 

Return in 1 week for incision inspection. 

SURGEON: Emily White FNP

FINDINGS AND PROCEDURE:

right scrotal abscess anesthetized with 2% lidocaine. 1 1/2 in Incision made with blade. Moderate amt bloody drainage noted. Wound about 1-2 cm deep, no tunneling noted. Wound irrigated with saline and packed with 1/2 in nu-gauze 

This was done in the office and I'm not sure if I should use 10060 or 54700???


----------



## SeanFleming0373

if you look up Abscess, Scrotum in the index, it directs you to 54700 and 55100.  I would use 55100, since 54700 refers to interior structures of the scrotum, and 55100 refers to the scrotal wall.


----------



## JEYCPC

Was it a scrotal wall abscess? 55100

54700 - Cannot be done in office according to the RBRVS


----------



## michelleaapc2012

I would choose 54700


----------

